# Swing Analysis by Tour Pro



## bnmiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone checked out the site: Latest Videos (58) - PGA TOUR Partners Club

Supposedly you can upload your swing and get feedback from a Tour Academy Pro...sounds cool! Can also enter to win cool prizes from Cobra. 

Just wondering...thanks.


----------

